

Livestream of Debate Between Peter Thiel and David Graeber (1830 EDT Sep 19) - walterbell
http://www.thebaffler.com/live?u=social

======
awkardpenguin
I am also frankly shocked that nobody took the username awkardpenguin before
now.

------
awkardpenguin
Does anybody happen to have the video for this talk? I'd like to see it :)

~~~
walterbell
On the way,
[https://twitter.com/ferenstein/status/514102348382474241](https://twitter.com/ferenstein/status/514102348382474241)

